# Introduction of Master Ni from Shanghai



## Master Ni

Hello All,
I would like to introduce Master NI as a resource for practicing and study. Below is the youtub link you can watch.


----------



## MA_Student

I can't say anything about this video..well I can but I'd get In trouble for it so I won't


----------



## Master Ni

Well, some say it is fake , some say this old man bluffing.....As long as nothing personal, every comment welcome.
At end of day it is practice and result counts.


----------



## Encho

Oh he has a wechat, what's his wechat number? Looks not to bad to me.


----------



## Master Ni

You can add my wechat, the group is in Chinese.


----------



## Master Ni

I can bring you in the group if you read chinese.


----------



## TigerHeart

What am I learning in this video?


----------



## Master Ni

It teach how to use our body movement to bring both arms up, not to use shoulder lift arms. Throughout entire push hand body must move first and bring arms to move.


----------



## TigerHeart

So what martial art style is this?  Oh wait, I think I don’t want to know.


----------



## Encho

Master Ni said:


> I can bring you in the group if you read chinese.


I can read chinese, I will have to wait till I get home to scan to my wechat.


----------



## donald1

no thankyou... i have a hard time just remembering the Chinese terms spoken let alone read. but anywho. thought id go ahead drop by and say Hello!


----------



## Master Ni

This is purely application based on Master Ni experiences, there is no style. I will subtitle the video lectures regulary. Master studied under Master Yuan Zhoumo who created "Show Bo" which is popular in France, for 2 years.


----------



## Master Ni

if you are interested in hard core application, he is the one you can pay attention to. currently there are 70 video lectures already.


----------



## Master Ni

I will be the window for Maser Ni, you can contact me.


----------



## Martial D

Master Ni said:


> Hello All,
> I would like to introduce Master NI as a resource for practicing and study. Below is the youtub link you can watch.


That video was really.....something.


----------



## JR 137

Master Ni said:


> Hello All,
> I would like to introduce Master NI as a resource for practicing and study. Below is the youtub link you can watch.


There were two throws that looked like actual throws in the very beginning.  Everything else was highly compliant stuff.

Sorry.  I sat through just about the entire video, so I feel like I should be able to say that as my reward.  About 15 minutes of my life that I’ll never get back.


----------



## Master Ni

I will upload some pracice session, so we can see what it is


----------



## Master Ni




----------



## Master Ni

This is really hard core practice with traditional genuine lineage method. Result is guaranteed if one can last for the entire training course. 
After the course you will have a true knowledge about internal martial art through hard core practice and sparring.


----------



## Master Ni

JR 137 said:


> There were two throws that looked like actual throws in the very beginning.  Everything else was highly compliant stuff.
> 
> Sorry.  I sat through just about the entire video, so I feel like I should be able to say that as my reward.  About 15 minutes of my life that I’ll never get back.


just uploade practice video, worth to look at it.


----------



## TigerHeart

Can you show us how you and your students do a soft push, soft pull, soft swing knock outs like in the the first video?


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Master Ni said:


>


Looks like Shuai Jiao.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Tony Dismukes said:


> Looks like Shuai Jiao.



yup. it sure does


----------



## Steve

I love that he’s smoking in the video.  And it does look like some of Kung Fu wangs vids.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Master Ni said:


>


If you teach 100% "sport", you may not emphasize enough on some principles that are important in "combat". To protect your training partner in wrestling is the opposite of to hurt your opponent in fighting.

I though "Shou Bo" is like Sanda that kick/punch are allowed. In Taiwan, since Chinese wrestling is taught in the police university, it is not treated as "sport". For example, a "Bie - leg break" is trained when your opponent punches at your head.

Many good points have been explained in this clip.

1, Your training partner can help you to stretch.
2. The forward flip is mainly used to flip yourself on top of your opponent so your body weight won't smash on top of him for safe training.
3. The moment that you obtained your 1st grip, you should move in, obtain your 2nd grip on the way in, and apply your move ASAP. Don't wait for your opponent hands to get hold on you. This is the "fast hand wrestling" strategy.

Some suggestions here:

1. At 4.10, even if you know that your opponent's left hand cannot punch you, you should still use your right arm to deflect his left arm when you enter with a shoulder throw. This may be OK for a "sport", but it may develop a bad habit in "combat". It's better to "always assume that your opponent's free arm can punch you".
2. In "combat", you want to smash your opponent as hard as you can. This is the opposite of the "sport". That kind of training should also be included.


----------



## Master Ni

Thank you for all the post, sure it start with Shuaijiao. Students are learning to train at correct technique under pressure. There are older students who learn the soft push with master ni, I will upload some to share.
Master Ni lineage is from XingYi, he was trained in this way, so he use the same training methods.


----------



## Master Ni

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you teach 100% "sport", you may not emphasize enough on some principles that are important in "combat". To protect your training partner in wrestling is the opposite of to hurt your opponent in fighting.
> 
> I though "Shou Bo" is like Sanda that kick/punch are allowed. In Taiwan, since Chinese wrestling is taught in the police university, it is not treated as "sport". For example, a "Bie - leg break" is trained when your opponent punches at your head.
> 
> Many good points have been explained in this clip.
> 
> 1, Your training partner can help you to stretch.
> 2. The forward flip is mainly used to flip yourself on top of your opponent so your body weight won't smash on top of him for safe training.
> 3. The moment that you obtained your 1st grip, you should move in, obtain your 2nd grip on the way in, and apply your move ASAP. Don't wait for your opponent hands to get hold on you. This is the "fast hand wrestling" strategy.
> 
> Some suggestions here:
> 
> 1. At 4.10, even if you know that your opponent's left hand cannot punch you, you should still use your right arm to deflect his left arm when you enter with a shoulder throw. This may be OK for a "sport", but it may develop a bad habit in "combat". It's better to "always assume that your opponent's free arm can punch you".
> 2. In "combat", you want to smash your opponent as hard as you can. This is the opposite of the "sport". That kind of training should also be included.


thanks for the comment, good points.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Master Ni said:


> Thank you for all the post, sure it start with Shuaijiao. Students are learning to train at correct technique under pressure. There are older students who learn the soft push with master ni, I will upload some to share.
> Master Ni lineage is from XingYi, he was trained in this way, so he use the same training methods.


I'm not sure if it is an issue with language...are you Master Ni? Some of your posts make it sound like you are, and others make it sound like you're not.

If you're not, is he aware that you are using his name and picture on a forum?


----------



## TigerHeart

kempodisciple said:


> I'm not sure if it is an issue with language...are you Master Ni? Some of your posts make it sound like you are, and others make it sound like you're not.
> 
> If you're not, is he aware that you are using his name and picture on a forum?



I think the op had taught with several masters in different lineages, so his martial art has several styles combined.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

TigerHeart said:


> I think the op had taught with several masters in different lineages, so his martial art has several styles combined.


I'm not asking about his martial arts style, I am asking if he, personally is Master Ni. He's made several posts implying that, but also has posts stating things like "Master Ni lineage is from XingYi, he was trained in this way, so he use the same training methods", which pretty directly suggests (Barring language issues), that the poster is not Master Ni.

Since he's both made posts suggesting he is Master Ni, and is using Master Ni's picture and name, I was asking for clarification if Master Ni is aware he is doing so, or if he is Master Ni, and it's just grammar issues since English is not his first language.


----------



## TigerHeart

Probably his student impersonates as Master Ni.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

TigerHeart said:


> Probably his student impersonates as Master Ni.


That's a very aggressive assumption to make, without any real evidence for it. It's why I'm asking *him* the question, rather than just assuming things myself.


----------



## Martial D

kempodisciple said:


> That's a very aggressive assumption to make, without any real evidence for it. It's why I'm asking *him* the question, rather than just assuming things myself.


His name is Man Man and he is "acting as a window for Master Ni." as a contact.

Read the thread dude


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Martial D said:


> His name is Man Man and he is "acting as a window for Master Ni." as a contact.
> 
> Read the thread dude


Which is very different than him impersonating his master, which tiger heart suggested. Again though, I was asking him for clarification, since he's implied a couple different things in different threads.


----------



## Martial D

kempodisciple said:


> Which is very different than him impersonating his master, which tiger heart suggested. Again though, I was asking him for clarification, since he's implied a couple different things in different threads.


Ya I think he's been pretty clear that he isn't Ni. Definitely not impersonating.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Martial D said:


> Ya I think he's been pretty clear that he isn't Ni. Definitely not impersonating.


I didn't think it was all that clear until he said he would be "the window to Master Ni." Up to that point, given his avatar and screen name, I'd assumed he was just using 3rd person to talk about himself. And the "man man" on the wechat post didn't mean anything to me - I couldn't tell if it was a name, a screen name, or what.


----------



## Martial D

Well, he said it was his WeChat and the name was manman, so ya. Also the post I replied to came after he clarified, so at that point it was....clarified. 

He never used the first person either.

But ya, I guess the name and the avitar could have muddied the waters for those that weren't paying that close of attention.


----------



## TigerHeart

kempodisciple said:


> Which is very different than him impersonating his master, which tiger heart suggested. Again though, I was asking him for clarification, since he's implied a couple different things in different threads.



So, there are several inconsistencies.  Master Ni mentioned two masters and two styles.  Maybe a student or a secretary specks for him.   How is that bother you?


----------



## Encho

I have him on my wechat, no one really talks much on there I guess, however great way to connect with other martial artist in China especially in Shanghai. What is Master Ni's first name, on Wechat it says 大.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Encho said:


> I have him on my wechat, no one really talks much on there I guess, however great way to connect with other martial artist in China especially in Shanghai. What is Master Ni's first name, on Wechat it says 大.



大 = Dà = Big


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Martial D said:


> Well, he said it was his WeChat and the name was manman, so ya. Also the post I replied to came after he clarified, so at that point it was....clarified.
> 
> He never used the first person either.
> 
> But ya, I guess the name and the avitar could have muddied the waters for those that weren't paying that close of attention.


This may very well be what it is..I did not notice the manman (I noticed the window thing, but wasn't sure if that was a literal thing, or an issue with translation).


TigerHeart said:


> So, there are several inconsistencies.  Master Ni mentioned two masters and two styles.  Maybe a student or a secretary specks for him.   How is that bother you?



I've got no issue with that. I just wanted (and want) clarification. If he is speaking for Master Ni without his knowledge that would be an issue but probably an easily resolved one.

What bothered me was your accusation that he is impersonating his sensei, which is both malicious, and (where I live) illegal.


----------



## Master Ni

Just to clarify, I am helping Master Ni to promote his style. I am a student of him and live in Singapore. Master Ni authorized me to publish his videos and spoke for him.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> 大 = Dà = Big


I was going to mark that "informative", but there wasn't nearly enough information for me to do so. I can barely give a "like" for such a meager bit of information.


----------



## Encho

Xue Sheng said:


> 大 = Dà = Big


我太太喜欢它大大的


----------



## TigerHeart

kempodisciple said:


> What bothered me was your accusation that he is impersonating his sensei, which is both malicious, and (where I live) illegal.



Whatever.  You are just overeacting.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Encho said:


> 我太太喜欢它大大的



很多信息
Hěnduō xìnxī
to much information


*4.18 Language:
*


> MartialTalk is a United States based forum; As such all posts must be primarily in English.
> 
> While we respect the fact that many people are fluent in several foreign languages, this is an English-speaking community, and that is the standard that everyone is expected to follow.
> 
> Posts that discuss foreign language terms are fine, as long as the discussion of such terms is carried out mostly in English, and such terms are translated in a verifiable manner.
> 
> Posts that are written entirely, or mostly, in a language other than English will be removed.
> 
> Insults, slights, and other derogatory terms and phrases posted in a foreign language as also subject to these rules. We will rely on sites such as Google and Babel to translate, and their version will be what we accept.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

TigerHeart said:


> Whatever.  You are just overeacting.


You can believe that. I will continue to think accusations of something that is malicious and illegal with no proof is being aggressive and inappropriate.


----------



## TigerHeart

kempodisciple said:


> You can believe that. I will continue to think accusations of something that is malicious and illegal with no proof is being aggressive and inappropriate.



That is not aggressive, inappropriate, malicious, and accusation.


----------



## Encho

In the wechat free money was given so that was nice.


----------



## Master Ni




----------



## Master Ni

third lesson from master ni.


----------

